# We need a new grond cover



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

neolitic said:


> "I want to say one word to you.
> 
> Just one word.
> 
> ...


And to that, I have another word:

Amen.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> Maybe I'm missing the point of the original post...
> 
> You are gathering the Mimosa fallout with what means? A leaf blower? Water spray? Rake?
> 
> ...


What they said. 

I prefer rocks or gravel myself. Or lots of vegetation. How about some nice fern?

Where's Bob when you need him? 100% of my mad landscape skillz come from this third world rock I live on. 

I'll be on a job tomorrow that I did with decorative gravel. I'll get some pics.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I kinda forgot I started this "discussion" over here in living plant world.

Most of you nail benders can suck my grass. 

Actually you were funny and I love the banter but shut it will you. 

We have a serious problem here. My wife is reaching that point where she is going to threaten to hire someone to do something. Have you ever been there? Its frightening.
She runs a nice business out of that slave's quarters there and she has her standards. I'm not allowed to mention a possible shift in said standards.

For once I would love to beat her to the punch and earn the upper hand.

Today I will go over to the place we bought the soil for the raised beds and find someone that can shed a light on this subject.

If I find something worth reporting I'll post up. 

Let the banter continue children.arty:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

So, what exactly does the boss want? Beautiful, living entities, or dull and boring inanimate objects?

What are the maintenance requirements/limitations? 

Maybe she could get Manny to come and build her a pond?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Everything is closed today, slackers

We live in a place that water conservation is important. So grass is being removed more than it's going in. All the plants that are there now are not that thirsty and we don't want to add more.

I think I just have to get used to the idea that I will be adding bark or mulch every year for the rest of my days. Once I get used to the idea I'll feel better about it. I just want to add the right stuff is all.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What?!? You didn't like my marble idea. WTF is wrong with you Californians?

And I rarely use nails.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Leo G said:


> What?!? You didn't like my marble idea. WTF is wrong with you Californians?
> 
> And I rarely use nails.


:laughing: Thats because you are afraid you would bend them. :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Still don't see what's wrong with
laying pavers or flag stone where you
have those big swaths of mulch?

But has it occurred to you that *you*
are the only one here who'll be forced to
move into Halley's house if Mrs. Gus ain't happy? :laughing:


----------



## finaltouchfloor (Jul 26, 2009)

I wish somebody would post some pictures of a good solution. I have a back yard that really needs some gound cover . I have 3 mexican fan palms with monkey grass on the edges of the beds.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

How about a rock garden:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Still don't see what's wrong with
> laying pavers or flag stone where you
> have those big swaths of mulch?
> 
> ...


There may be nothing wrong with your idea,Neo.
I'll run it past the committee and see if has teeth.

Halle has her own bedroom down the hall. I won't freeze to death in there, but your point sends shivers up a man's spine none the less.

As far as the loose stones go, Charlie, She no likey. Those white stones left a deep scar.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

My apology to Halle for the spelling.
I have a "niece" named Halley
(same pronunciation).
Guess what year she was born?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> My apology to Halle for the spelling.
> I have a "niece" named Halley
> (same pronunciation).
> Guess what year she was born?


1986

what do I win?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> 1986
> 
> what do I win?


The satisfaction of knowing
at least some of your memory
remains intact. :clap:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> The satisfaction of knowing
> at least some of your memory
> remains intact. :clap:


Same year that Gus V (#5) was born.

Was she born in a hot tub by candlelight with people chanting to the sound of a didgeridoo?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Asphalt the whole backyard and paint it green.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> Same year that Gus V (#5) was born.
> 
> Was she born in a hot tub by candlelight with people chanting to the sound of a didgeridoo?


This is the midwest.

I think it was _Dark Side of the Moon_?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> This is the midwest.
> 
> I think it was _Dark Side of the Moon_?


I was just fishin.

Young Gus was carved out of his mom like giblets from the Thanksgiving bird.




By a real doctor in a hospital


----------



## diamondprolawns (Sep 24, 2009)

im new here but if u want my idea it would b grass too that large of an area will b a head ache to keep clean w/o herbicide start w a rye and overseed from there...im in fl so thats my out if im off base


----------



## dksturf (Nov 12, 2010)

Have you thought about using synthetic turf? It is a great alternative solution.:thumbup:


----------



## LauneLandscapes (Oct 30, 2009)

dksturf said:


> Have you thought about using synthetic turf? It is a great alternative solution.:thumbup:


Seeing as it was over a year ago, I'm sure the work must be done by now. Otherwise I guess Gus had his balls put in a mincer!!:laughing:


----------



## dksturf (Nov 12, 2010)

LauneLandscapes said:


> Seeing as it was over a year ago, I'm sure the work must be done by now. Otherwise I guess Gus had his balls put in a mincer!!:laughing:


Ok- I opened up another year old thread-:laughing:


----------

